

Photoshop and the ethics of photo editing - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/21/3174216/photoshop-ethics-photo-editing

======
mooism2
Blogspam.

Original link --- [https://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/21/arts/magazine-editors-
and...](https://www.nytimes.com/2012/07/21/arts/magazine-editors-and-
photographers-on-retouching-photos.html)

